# OBS -> Website Stream (kein zb Twitch.)



## BloodSteam (30. April 2018)

Hallo,
Ich hab eben gegoogelt wie man von OBS auf eine Internetseite streamt.
Mit OBS auf Internetseite, meine Ich kein Twitch (embed) Fenster, welches Ich in meine Internetseite hinzufüge.
Sondern von Stream auf meine eigene Webseite, ohne Zwischenstopp(bei twitch zb).

Ich brauche ein Link + ein Streamkey.

Ich weiß gar nicht wo man da anfangen soll, PHP? Linux?


----------



## Gimmick (30. April 2018)

Evtl crtmpserver
crtmpserver + ffmpeg | Telecom R & D

ansonsten keine Ahnung ^^.


----------



## DataDino (1. Mai 2018)

Das ist ein komplexes Thema. Aber generell ist es machbar und garnicht mal sooooo schwer, so lange die Ansprüche im Rahmen bleiben. Je mehr Features du willst, um so komplexer ist es. Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre einen RTMP-Streamserver auf Basis von z.B. NGINX mit Ausgabe als HTTP LIvestreaming, um dies direkt in eine Website mit z.B. videojs einzubinden.
Setting up HLS live streaming server using NGINX - Peer5 Docs
Alternativ gibt es auch Möglichkeiten in Python oder Node,js.

Aber ob das ganze wirklich Sinn macht, bezweifel ich stark. Im Unternehmensumfeld kann es definitiv sinnvoll sein, um im Intranet zu streamen (Schulungen, Konferenzen usw.). Vielleicht auch, wenn man Dinge streamen will, die nur authorisierten Personen zur Verfügung stehen sollen (z.B. payed Content). Aber privat nur des streamens willen, würde ich auf eine bekannte Plattform setzen. Das Thema ist in der Summe alles andere als trivial und ist schwer in einem Forum im vollem Umfang abzuhandeln. Beschäftige dich erst einmal mit RTMP und HLS (HTTP Livestreaming). Und auf dieser Basis versuchst du, nach und nach in die Richtung zu kommen, in die du willst. Und beachte auch stets die Reichweite und die Performance deines Servers. Überaschungen sind da gerne mal vorprogrammiert, wenn du eine Reichweite von 500 Zuschaern hast und dein Server bei 1 Gbit Interface und 3 MBit h.264 Stream am verrecken ist, weil die Kapazität deines Interfaces gesprengt wird. Denn in diesem Fall must du dich auch noch damit auseinandersetzen, wie du die Last auf mehrere Systeme verteilst. Und dann kann es schon zu spät sein.

Aber PHP ist dafür definitv keine Lösung


----------

